# October composition performances for Robert A. Howard



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

Robert Howard is pleased the announce the first performance of his new harvest anthem, 'Glory, Love, and Praise, and Honour'. This is a setting of text by Charles Wesley. The work is dedicated to Rev. Kimberley Mannings (Curate of Prescot Parish) as she approaches her 30th Birthday in December.

The first performance will take place on Sunday 6th October 2019 at 10am as part of the Harvest Festival Eucharist at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 3LA. Prescot Parish Church Choir will perform the work, directed by David Kernick with Tim Hall on organ.

Another of Robert's choral works, Jubilate Deo, will be performed by Selwyn College Chapel Choir on Tuesday 15th October at Selwyn College Chapel, Grange Road, Cambridge, CB3 9DQ. The SATB and organ version of the work will be directed by Sarah MacDonald as part of Choral Evensong at 6.30pm. This is Robert's first performance of a choral work by an Oxbridge University Chapel Choir.Further details of all Robert's compositions and performances can be seen at www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk


----------

